# Nose weight.



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

All I'm sayin' is, gun control could really screw me up when I'm building something with a nose wheel.










(Pro Modeler F-86D cockpit, with accessory .45 caliber 230 grain ballast) .


----------



## tango35 (May 3, 2005)

Hello John,
odd nose weight, but i hope it works. As an active reserve i use normally the P8 with 9mm, but maybe thats too big.)

greetz from germany Thomas


----------



## aztec warrior (Mar 8, 2005)

john, aren't F86d's rocket armed :jest:


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

Get some Greenie Stick-um caps and you've got a working feature.


----------

